# Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?



## Hefti (27. Juni 2011)

Moin werte Gemeinde

Ich wollte mir diesen Sommer einen vernünftigen Wetterschutz zulegen, da mein Schirm (d=2,50m) nicht wirklich meine Liege komplett vor Regen schützt. Außerdem ist ein Schirm auch kein zufriedenstellender Windschutz.
Nach langem Überlegen habe ich mich jetzt für ein Brolly entschieden. Und folgende Modelle sind in der engeren Auswahl:
- Yaris Sport Trend Cayenne Brolly
- Fox Warrior Oval 60 Brolly
- Chub Oval Brolly 60 inch
Ich suche nun nach Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungsberichten. Und falls jemand noch eine weitere Alternative empfehlen kann, dann immer her damit.
Schon mal besten Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Hefti


----------



## Shimano95 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hi

Kann dir das anaconda basecamp MSt 10000 empfehlen absolut wasserdicht und ist sau gut ^^
hab's selbst und is einfach super 

Man kanns sehr variabel aufbaub und ist für eine Person wahnsinnig geräumig 

Haben da drin auch schon zu 2 mit 2 liegen übernachtet ist auch gegangen 

Neupreis auf eBay 185€ (uvp nach Sänger Katalog ich glaub 300€)


----------



## riecken (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door
Habe ich auch gutverarbeitet und hält was es verspricht  und wenn wirklich ma kein regen in sicht es ist die mücken front echt geil


----------



## pfefferladen (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

http://cs-tackle.de/cstackle/product_info.php?products_id=3060&osCsid=8vpd71hk8as4sr632s7dqvukg1

Ich benutze das Ehrmanns.Super Teil.
Richtig gute Reißverschlüsse und vor allem Dicht. !!!


----------



## carphunter 47 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@ Hefti

Meine Kumpels und ich verwende alle das Brolly Twin Deluxe Double Door von www. wiwa- Fishing .de ist sehr schnell auf zu bauen und schützt auch gut vor Regen . Notfalls hättes du Platz für zwei Liegen. Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen, wurde in diesen Forum auch im Livebericht von Regen benutzt. 

Gruß carphunter 47


----------



## Hefti (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Moin
und Danke für die Empfehlungen. Aber leider sind die von euch vorgeschlagenen Brollys für meinen Geschmack zu groß. 

http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p7471_FOX-Warrior-Oval-60-Brolly.html
Hier kann man die Größe des Brollys von Fox sehen und größer sollte es eigentlich nicht sein, da ich an meinen Stellen teilweise sehr wenig Platz habe.
Kann denn jemand was zu den drei von mir genannten Modellen sagen?

Gruß
Hefti


----------



## Hefti (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Moin
Hat keiner Erfahrung mit den im Eingangspost genannten Brollys gesammelt?

Gruß
Hefti


----------



## stormi (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Also ich hab den Yaris Trend, glaube jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre.
Ist bisher dicht, und bin zufrieden.
Kaufgrund war die "geringe" Größe.
Für die Kohle Top.


----------



## Hefti (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



stormi schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Yaris Trend, glaube jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre.
> Ist bisher dicht, und bin zufrieden.
> Kaufgrund war die "geringe" Größe.
> Für die Kohle Top.



Moin Stormi
Eine Liege passt da aber rein oder? Sah zumindest groß genug aus als ich es mir angesehen habe.

Gruß Hefti


----------



## yassin (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> http://cs-tackle.de/cstackle/product_info.php?products_id=3060&osCsid=8vpd71hk8as4sr632s7dqvukg1
> 
> Ich benutze das Ehrmanns.Super Teil.
> Richtig gute Reißverschlüsse und vor allem Dicht. !!!


Hab ich auch!!
TOP!#6


----------



## stormi (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moin Stormi
> Eine Liege passt da aber rein oder? Sah zumindest groß genug aus als ich es mir angesehen habe.
> 
> Gruß Hefti



Ich weiß es nicht, nutze immer einen Stuhl. Denke aber schon, zur Not n bisl schräg stellen, sollte funktionieren. Auf Wunsch könnte ich es mal aufbauen und nachmessen


----------



## Hefti (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



stormi schrieb:


> Auf Wunsch könnte ich es mal aufbauen und nachmessen



Nene, das soll mal brav der Verkäufer machen. Er will das Ding ja auch verkaufen.

Gruß
Hefti


----------



## BigDaddyPain (28. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

hi
mal ne blöde frage ... kann man die schirmzelte auch als "normale" schirme benutzen?
wenn ich beim 4 stündigen vereinsangeln mal regnet will ich nicht gleich nen zelt aufstellen ... 

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## carphunter 47 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@ BigDaddyPain

ein Brolly ist nicht so auf zu bauen ,wie ein Schirmzelt oder ein Schirm mit Überwurf . Für einen vierstündigen  Einsatz würde ich dir eher einen Schirm mit Überwurf empfehlen.

Gruß

carphunter 47


----------



## BigDaddyPain (28. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

ahh ok danke schon mal.

aber es waere machbar ... also man hat eine mittelstange wie bei einem schirm??
bzw gäbe es den die möglichkeit eine mittelstande anzubauen mit einem evtl vorhandenen gewinde am brolly??
wir ihr bereitz gemerkt habe , habeich von brollys keine ahung 

weil ich schon eher zu einem brolly tendiere ... und die "4 stündigen einsätze" ja nur drei bis vier mal im jahr anstehen und ich sonst doch längere ansitze in aussicht habe.


----------



## BigDaddyPain (29. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

*hoch schiebt*

noch mal an die netten brolly besitzer. 
war bei euch den eine mittelstange dabei oder habt ihr evtl schon mal geguckt ob im schirm zentrum ein gewinde für eine
nachrüstbare mittelstange ist.

danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## carphunter 47 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



BigDaddyPain schrieb:


> *hoch schiebt*
> 
> noch mal an die netten brolly besitzer.
> war bei euch den eine mittelstange dabei oder habt ihr evtl schon mal geguckt ob im schirm zentrum ein gewinde für eine
> ...


 
Im meinen Brolly befindet sich in der Mitte ein Gewinde in den du den Stopfen drehen mußt da mit der Brollschirm offen bleibt. Was willst du mit einer Mittelstange ? Mit der Mittelstange hast du dann keinen Platz für eine Liege.


----------



## Snake77 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



stormi schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Yaris Trend, glaube jetzt 1 1/2 Jahre.
> Ist bisher dicht, und bin zufrieden.
> Kaufgrund war die "geringe" Größe.
> Für die Kohle Top.



Kannst du mir bitte vielleicht sagen, wie groß ist Brolly verpackt!? Packmaß?
Steht leider nirgendwo... suche auch schon seit ein Paar Tagen.
|wavey:


----------



## stormi (30. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Länge ca 160cm Durchmesser ca 20cm


----------



## Snake77 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



stormi schrieb:


> Länge ca 160cm Durchmesser ca 20cm



Ich danke Dir!#6
Ist doch net so klein. Dafür aber sicherlich schnell aufzubauen!

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, was ich nehmen soll...
entweder FOX oder Yaris;+
Wobei bei Yaris der Preis ist unschlagbar und wenn du sagst, dass der immer noch nach 1,5 Jahren gut ist... wäre eine gute Wahl!

Weiß eventuell noch einer, wie groß ist der Fox Brolly eingepackt???


----------



## BigDaddyPain (30. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

wie gesagt mir gehts nur darum das ich die möglichkeit habe das brolly auch alternativ als "normalen schirm" nutzen kann wenn es beim vereinsangeln mal regnen sollte. 
frage ist ja nur ob man da evtl ne normale mittelstange anbringen kann so das ich nicht stormsticks nutzen muss .
oder meint ihr ich sollte mir da nen extra schirm besorgen?
weis nicht wie viel man heutzutage fürn schirm blechen muss.

MfG BigDaddyPain


----------



## Snake77 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



BigDaddyPain schrieb:


> ?weis nicht wie viel man heutzutage fürn schirm blechen muss.



Bei der Frage wird Dir keiner helfen......................
ist egal, im welchen Forum Du bist!!!!???? 

Die Frage ist............ was bist du denn bereit zu zahlen???

Wo ich auf eine "Brolly GESUCHE" startete, da wusste ich nicht, was ich haben wollte  und was die Anbeiter velangen!

Nach meinen Fehlkäufen, wie Sensas Schirmzelt und eine Strandmuschel (ich glab' von Zebco) war ich bedient! Jetzt will ich echt was vernünftiges.

Ein Bivvy von Ehmanns habe ich... ein TOP ZELT... echt ein Traum, aber für die Ansitze zu groß.

Wenn ich früher hier wäre, wäre ich    schlauer!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyPain (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

meine frage war ja auch eine andere ... ob ich ein brolly auch als "normalen schirm" zu 4 stündigen vereinsangeln als regen schutz nutzen kann, sprich ohne gleich nen ganzes zelt aufzubauen mit stormsticks etc. oder ob ich mir ein gutes brolly für längere anzitze zulegen sollte und zu den vereinsangeln nen stink normalen "billig" schirm .... wo dann wieder die frage aufkommt wie lange so ein "billig" schirm hält, also ob sich die sache lohnt oder ob ich bei einem schirm nicht auch wieder relativ viel euronen hin legen muss.

da spielt auch erst mal mein budget keine rolle da es ja darum geht ein brolly vereinfacht aufstellen zu können oder nicht

MfG BigDaddyPain


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Einen Brolly kannst du auch für ein 4h-Angeln aufstellen, von der Arbeit ist es die gleiche wie bei einem normalen Schirm, nur das du anstatt der einen Mittelstange zwei Frontstangen einschrauben mußt.

Bei einem guten Brolly kannst du auch die Front abzippen. Darauf solltest du auf jeden Fall achten. Ich habe noch u.a. einen alten Ultimate Brolly und da kann man das nicht machen. Und es ärgert mich immer wieder
Womit wir wieder beim WiWa-Double-Door wären...

Und zur Größe... die meisten Brolly`s kannst du mehr oder weniger variabel in der Höhe aufbauen. Dadurch ändert sich auch die Größe der Bodenfläche.


----------



## Pat 79 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@ BigDaddy

Sicherlich kannst du einen Brolly auch für Kurzansitze nutzen.
Da du nicht viel Geld ausgeben möchtes würde ich dir einen ganz einfachen Empfehlen der erst gar keine Stormpoles oder Frontteil hat. Sind in der Regel unter 100 Euro zu haben und wirklich Ratz Fatz aufgebaut. Außerdem hast du den Vorteil das du von 3 Seiten gegen Wind und Regen geschützt bist. Kannst dann auch bei Regen mit 2 Mann darunter sitzen. Ist zwar nicht optimal Aufgrund von fehlender Kopffreiheit aber für ein paar Stunden gar kein Problem.


----------



## Snake77 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Ich würde auch einen Brolly empfehlen, da ich mit den Schirmen schlechte Erfahrung habe. Ich denke Brolly ist stabiler auf Grund seiner Konstruktion und Aufstellung als Schirm.

Der von Yaris ist der billigste 60€
Von DAM-MAD-D-Fender-Brolly 90€
Von Fox auch so ähnlich 90-100€, da gibt es aber gar keine Informationen. Das der gut verarbeitet ist klar, aber die Gößenangabe fehlt total!

Ich hab hier noch was gefunden... auch nicht schlecht! Schnell aufgebaut und kompakt wenn's verpackt!
http://www.zoo-angeln-teich.de/ground-contact-little-muschelzelt-p-1836.html

Kennt bzw. hat irgendeiner so einen Zelt???


----------



## Sensitivfischer (31. August 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



Snake77 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einen Brolly empfehlen, da ich mit den Schirmen schlechte Erfahrung habe. Ich denke Brolly ist stabiler auf Grund seiner Konstruktion und Aufstellung als Schirm.
> Der von Yaris ist der billigste 60€...


Das ist wohl war und er macht diesen, der nicht wirklich irgend etwas besser kann(außer mehr kosten), überflüssig:



Snake77 schrieb:


> ...Von DAM-MAD-D-Fender-Brolly 90€.
> Von Fox auch so ähnlich 90-100€, da gibt es aber gar keine Informationen. Das der gut verarbeitet ist klar, aber die Gößenangabe fehlt total!...


Tja, den Fox scirm kenne ich auch nicht, aber im Gegensatz zu Rollen von Fox, dürfte der auch richtig brauchbar sein.




Snake77 schrieb:


> ...Ich hab hier noch was gefunden... auch nicht schlecht! Schnell aufgebaut und kompakt wenn's verpackt!
> http://www.zoo-angeln-teich.de/ground-contact-little-muschelzelt-p-1836.html
> 
> Kennt bzw. hat irgendeiner so einen Zelt???


Das Teil kannst du knicken, 'ne halbe Stunde richtig Platzregen und deine Ausrüstung säuft unter dem Spielzeugzelt satt ab(Wassersäule unter 5000mm)!#d
So schnell wie das Spielzeug ist auch ein Double Door von Wiwa Fishing aufgebaut.

Scheu dich nicht ein Brolly, wie das Wiwa Fishing zu kaufen, es ist im Prinzip nur ein Schirm mit Zusatzausstattung, bei dem du auch nur den Schirmteil aufbauen kannst.
Zeitersparnis beim Aufbau  eines reinen Anglerschirmes mit Seitenteil gegenüber einem Brolly, beträgt etwa 2 Minuten, aber der Schutz ist ungleich schlechter.

Daher entweder das Teil von Yaris oder das Brolly von Wiwa Fishing, alles andere erscheint mir in deinem Fall sinnfrei.
Das Erste erfüllt exakt deinen Zweck, das Zweite ebenfalls, aber langfristig eben auch mehr.


----------



## Tobbes (1. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Ich kann den Wiwa Double Door Brolly nicht empfehlen! Hab ihn mir auch gekauft nachdem ich viel gutes drüber gelesen hab, aber ich war echt enttäuscht. Eine Bodenlasche ist beim ersten Aufbau abgerissen, eine Naht der Laschen für die Stormpoles beim 2. mal. Außerdem war das Teil saumäßig verarbeitet und ich hab eine kleine Pfütze gefunden, nachdem das Zelt 2 oder 3 Tage leer am See stand, weil wegen dem Regen trocknen sollte. Angeblich bildet sich Kondenswasser auch in leeren Zelten, war die antwort. Viel schlimmer war aber die Kundenfreundlichkeit! Sowas unfreundliches hab ich noch nicht erlebt wie bei Wiwa/BRichi, die ein und die selbe Firma sind. Naja, MK Angelsport, die können das vll noch toppen...... aber egal.

Soviel zum Thema gut verarbietet >>>>>>> könnte noch n paar Fotos nachlegen, bin ich aber zu faul für!  

Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen was Leute unter gut verarbeitet verstehen.


----------



## carphunter 47 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Boardies ,

ich kann Tobbes Meinung nicht teilen ,meine Kumpels und ich benutzen auch die Brollys von wiwa -fishing und zwar das Twin Deluxe Double Door und das Strom Fighter Fs  . Beide Brollys wurden schon unter Extrembedinungen am Regen und Po beim Fischen eingesetzt und bis jetzt gab es keine Beanstandungen.
Ich benutze für kurze Ansitze auch nur einen Angelschirm mit Regenüberwurf und meiner ist jetzt schon 16 Jahre alt und erfüllt immmer noch seinen Zweck.


----------



## BigDaddyPain (4. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

hat jemand evtl schon erfahrungen mit dem
-Anaconda Basecamp MST 10000
oder dem
-JRC Stealth Brolly MK2 System
gemacht??

auf den ersten blick geshen die sehr gut aus auch von dem Datenblatt her.

MfG BigDaddyPain


----------



## BigDaddyPain (5. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

*hoch schiebt*

hat wirklich noch niemand erfahrungen mit den genannten brollys gesammelt oder sie mal zugesicht bekommen??

MfG BigDaddyPain


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Schau dir das ehmans brolly an, haben zimlich viele bekante von mir ist nicht schlecht das teil.

http://www.buchelt-brothers.de/bivv...ime/ehmanns-hot-spot-brolly-zipped-front.html


----------



## BigDaddyPain (5. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Das sieht echt super aus! 
Und ihre bekannten sind damit zufrieden?
Meine bekannten haben alle bivvis deswegen bekomme ich leider kein
halbwegs neues Brolly zugesicht.

MfG BigDaddyPain


----------



## MikeJJ (5. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

ich habe seit dem Frühjahr das Stormfighter von Wiwa. Viele Nächte am Wasser seitdem, auch in Sturm und Regen. Alles dicht und prima.

nur ist es mir eigentlich viel zu klein...

die nächste Bestellung wird nen viel größeres Bivvy


----------



## Snake77 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Ich hab mir doch diesen geholt http://www.zoo-angeln-teich.de/groun...lt-p-1836.html
von Jenzi. Und der passt! Da passen locker zwei DAM Stuhle drunter und viel anderes Tackle.

Aufbau ist leicht, wie ein normales Bivvy... Von der Zeit her so ähnlich wie ein Angelschirm mit der Seitenplane. Dafür aber um einiges stabiler und mehr Platzt. Was für mich noch sehr wichtig war --->die Packmaß... mit 100cm x 18cm ist es deutlich kleiner als Brolly.

Langzeiterfahrung? Kommt noch...


----------



## Snake77 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Teil kannst du knicken, 'ne halbe Stunde richtig Platzregen und deine Ausrüstung säuft unter dem Spielzeugzelt satt ab(Wassersäule unter 5000mm)!#d



Udate: Am Samstag nachts hatte ich mein neuen Ground Contact Little Big - Muschelzelt /Bivvy im Regen getestet... und wat soll ich sagen! Einwandfrei |stolz:... 1,5 Std. starker Dauerregen und der ist von Innen genauso trocken wie bei Sonnenschein!
Aufbau hat sogar meine kleine Freundin in ein Paar Minuten geschafft. Gewicht ca 4kg. Endlich habe ich was brauchbares  gefunden!

Und wenn ich vorne zu machen will, dann nehme ich meinen richtigen Ehmanns Bivvy.


----------



## ALF328 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hey Leute,

hat einer von euch das hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...K-II-Brolly-Hammerpreis_c69-120_p10919_x2.htm

Wie ist das Teil?????


----------



## ALF328 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



Tobbes schrieb:


> Ich kann den Wiwa Double Door Brolly nicht empfehlen! Hab ihn mir auch gekauft nachdem ich viel gutes drüber gelesen hab, aber ich war echt enttäuscht. Eine Bodenlasche ist beim ersten Aufbau abgerissen, eine Naht der Laschen für die Stormpoles beim 2. mal. Außerdem war das Teil saumäßig verarbeitet und ich hab eine kleine Pfütze gefunden, nachdem das Zelt 2 oder 3 Tage leer am See stand, weil wegen dem Regen trocknen sollte. Angeblich bildet sich Kondenswasser auch in leeren Zelten, war die antwort. Viel schlimmer war aber die Kundenfreundlichkeit! Sowas unfreundliches hab ich noch nicht erlebt wie bei Wiwa/BRichi, die ein und die selbe Firma sind. Naja, MK Angelsport, die können das vll noch toppen...... aber egal.
> 
> Soviel zum Thema gut verarbietet >>>>>>> könnte noch n paar Fotos nachlegen, bin ich aber zu faul für!
> 
> Kann ich echt nicht nachvollziehen was Leute unter gut verarbeitet verstehen.


 

Hi Tobbes! 
Hier hast du dein Problem Beschrieben!!!!

Habe mir das Wiwa Double Door Brolly auch bestellt!!! Waren ja mehr positive Berichte hier! Lieferung war TOP!!!
Beim Auspacken die erste Überraschung! Tasche hat ein Loch im Bereich der Spitze des Schirms! Am Karton war von Außen nichts zu sehen! Die Verarbeitung sagte mir auch nicht unbedingt zu!

Wollte es dennoch ausprobieren und war damit in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag an der Lippe in Marl. Kalte Nacht, kein Regen! Aufbau war OK! 
Am Morgen die zweite Überraschung!!! Es hat sich soviel Kondenswasser gebildet, dass eine ganze Küchenrolle nicht ausreichte um das Teil trocken zu legen! Antwort des Händlers: Es ist normal dass sich so viel Kondenswasser bildet!!!  Ergebnis ein paar Fische und eine dicke Erkältung! Liege immer noch flach!!!

Überraschung Nummer drei! Habe einen Widerruf an den Händler geschickt! Natürlich fristgerecht! Prompt die Antwort, Abzug von 20-50% wegen des Gebrauchs des Artikels!!! 
Ist nicht rechtens!!! Er hat mich auch nicht in Textform darauf hingewiesen. Haben uns jetzt jegliche Mails hin und her geschickt! Für einen Händler waren diese aber sehr angreifend und voller unberechtigter Vorwürfe! Einsicht? Fast keine vorhanden! Hab Ihm sogar helfen wollen und paar Tipps gegeben wie er das in Zukunft besser machen kann! Wurde aber nicht verstanden! Hat mir zum Schluss die Daten seines Rechtsanwaltes gegeben! Ich persönlich sehe das gelassen, da die Gesetzlage hier eindeutig ist! Aber ich verstehe diese Vorgehensweise einfach nicht! Na ja vielleicht wird er doch noch einsichtig und es läuft ohne Rechtsanwälte! Kostet halt viel Nerven und Zeit!
Warte jetzt was passiert!


----------



## lsski (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



ALF328 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hat einer von euch das hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...K-II-Brolly-Hammerpreis_c69-120_p10919_x2.htm
> 
> Wie ist das Teil?????




Hallo lege besser was drauf für einen geschlossenen Brolly.
Ich habe lange ein offenes Schirmchen gehabt und wenn es mal richtig Regnet ist der Platz darunter doch echt gering..........
http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door
http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Double-Top-2-Man-FS-Bivvy-UEberwurf-Overwrap
LG Jeff


----------



## ALF328 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



lsski schrieb:


> Hallo lege besser was drauf für einen geschlossenen Brolly.
> Ich habe lange ein offenes Schirmchen gehabt und wenn es mal richtig Regnet ist der Platz darunter doch echt gering..........
> http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door
> http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Double-Top-2-Man-FS-Bivvy-UEberwurf-Overwrap
> LG Jeff


 

Nein Danke, siehe oben!!!


----------



## stormi (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@alf328

Also Wertersatz ist unter Umständen rechtens. Siehe §357 BGB.

Und Kondenswasser wirst du wohl meistens haben.


----------



## schmalz (2. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hab auch das WiWa Ding, bin damit eigentlich sehr zufrieden. 

Kondenswasse hat man wirklich, aber was will man bei einer Wassersäule von 10000mm erwarten.. Das ding ist dicht, von innen wie von außen. :q

Die Pfützen innen könnten von den Laschen an der Front kommen die zum aufrollen der Front gedacht sind, wenn da Wasser von Außen raufläuft kommt es durch und es tropft dann genau an diesesn Laschen an der Innenseite. 

Stört mich aber persönlich nicht da ich den Boden wenn dan nur halb reinmache und vorn somit immer Erde ist wo es dann versickert.
Das ware auch eher Pfützchen als Pfützen.

Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand nachweislich weniger Kondenswasser in irgendeinem Zelt mit 10000mm wassersäule hat (ohne winterskin).


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Kondenswasser hat man immer, mal mehr, mal weniger je nach Zelt- und Materialart. 

Bei einem Atmungsaktiven Zeltmaterial UND einem Überwurf hat man den wenigsten Atemniederschlag im Zelt.

Bei einem Schirm bringt auch der Überwurf nicht so viel wie bei einem Pramhaubenzelt da hier die isolierende Luftschicht praktisch nicht existiert und der Überwurf auf dem Zelt aufliegt.

Wenn man keinen Boden benutzt oder nur eine Gewebeplane hat (Wasserdurchlässig) hat man mehr Kondesnwasser als wenn man eine dicke Plastikfolie hat.

Ich habe ein "The Wall" von B.Richi (10.000er WS) und habe auch (trotz Boden) Kondenswasser im Zelt.
Das kann ich minimieren, indem ich einen Überwurf und die Fenster richtig benutze.


----------



## ALF328 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@ stormi.

Natürlich ist Wertersatz rechtens. Die Frage ist, ob und in welchem Fall überhaupt!
Nur wurde das deutsche Recht des § 357 BGB nach der europäischen Rechtssprechung für rechtswidrig erklärt! Siehe hierzu das Urteil, BGH vom 3.11.2010, Az. VIII ZR 337/09. Hier wir ganz klar gesagt, ein Online-Händler darf keinen Werteratz erheben wenn der Gebrauch der Ware auf die Prüfung der Eigenschaften und Funktionalität des Artikels zurückzuführen ist! Es spielt auch keine Rolle mehr ob ich den Artikel hätte, wie z. B. im Laden, testen können!


----------



## stormi (7. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Da ist halt die Frage wie "Gebrauch der Ware auf die Prüfung der  Eigenschaften und Funktionalität des Artikels zurückzuführen ist" zu  interpretieren ist ;+


----------



## Carphunter-SL (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

ich suche auch ein Brolly für nächstes Jahr... Nach dem durchlesen des ganzen hier, bin ich mir jetzt jedoch unschlüssig!!!

Ich habe an den Stellen wo ich angel sehr wenig Platz, von daher dürfte das Brolly nicht ganz so groß sein.

Ich würde eigentlich diesen nehmen, http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....hp?info=p3007_FOX-Warrior-Oval-60-Brolly.html

Wie sieht es darin mit Platz aus? Eine Liege passt rein oder?


Das
http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door
käme wegen der zuhen Front eventuell in Frage, aber da man hier soviel negatives hört, doch lieber das Fox denke ich.

Oder was meint ihr dazu? Alleine habe ich doch unterm dem Fox bestimmt auch genug Platz um alles vor Regen zu schützen richtig?


Wäre für eure Meinung dankbar!


gruß

Sascha


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Bedenke aber: der Fox Brolly ist komplett offen!

Und zum WiWa: da liest man gutes UND schlechtes drüber... Aber bei einem von FOx wird das schlechte meistens verschwiegen...#d


----------



## ALF328 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@stormi,

hast du dir das Urteil angeschaut? 
Um die Eigenschaft eines Brolly testen zu können, muss ich das Ding ja mal aufgebaut haben! Darüberhinaus wäre, wenn ich es 2 Wochen lang, jeden Tag, irgendwo im Siff aufbauen würde! Das war das, was ich bei WiWa moniert habe! Zwischenzeitlich wurde der Händler mehr oder minder einsichtig! Allerdings wird es dort Kulanz genannt!

Ich will hier auch nichts schlecht machen. Es war meine persönliche Erfahrung mit diesem Brolly und ich war unzufrieden! Viel unzufriedener war ich mit dem Service des Händlers! 

Es ist eben meine Meinung, wer sich das Teil bestellt und zufrieden ist, ist es ja OK!


----------



## lsski (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Das einzige und Wahre Brolly was es gibt ist das was ich jetzt nie mehr missen möchte kostet als Nano natürlich was 
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/images/product_images/info_images/2773_3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/product_info.php%3Finfo%3Dp2773_B-Richi---Brolly--Vario-Module-EVO-Tex-NANO--2-Man-2011.html%26XTCsid%3D64a755aa30b7d90f8f68c19f2b4e27fa&usg=__DwWWDl4aZAtkt_BcbrRkiHwOCMA=&h=150&w=200&sz=7&hl=de&start=2&zoom=1&tbnid=fnGTT9KcZAVapM:&tbnh=78&tbnw=104&ei=Owq5TuaPO8Xa4QSf8fitCA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Db%2BRichi%2Bbrolly%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1

Bei WIWA GESCHOSSEN FÜR 190EURO UND ES IST SCHON 2 JAHRE DICHT!!!


----------



## ALF328 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Bedenke aber: der Fox Brolly ist komplett offen!
> 
> Und zum WiWa: da liest man gutes UND schlechtes drüber... Aber bei einem von FOx wird das schlechte meistens verschwiegen...#d


 

Um so schwieriger ist es sich einz auszusuchen da man sich auf einige Berichte ja verlassen MÖCHTE!

Ich glaube man muss schon fast gezielt nach einem Model und um positive oder negative Erfahrungen anfragen!


----------



## ALF328 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



lsski schrieb:


> Das einzige und Wahre Brolly was es gibt ist das was ich jetzt nie mehr missen möchte kostet als Nano natürlich was
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/images/product_images/info_images/2773_3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.angelsport-arlt.de/shop/product_info.php%3Finfo%3Dp2773_B-Richi---Brolly--Vario-Module-EVO-Tex-NANO--2-Man-2011.html%26XTCsid%3D64a755aa30b7d90f8f68c19f2b4e27fa&usg=__DwWWDl4aZAtkt_BcbrRkiHwOCMA=&h=150&w=200&sz=7&hl=de&start=2&zoom=1&tbnid=fnGTT9KcZAVapM:&tbnh=78&tbnw=104&ei=Owq5TuaPO8Xa4QSf8fitCA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Db%2BRichi%2Bbrolly%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DN%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
> 
> Bei WIWA GESCHOSSEN FÜR 190EURO UND ES IST SCHON 2 JAHRE DICHT!!!


 
Hi Isski,

ist das wirklich so gut???

Wie ist es mit der Kondenswasserbildung? Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Das Teil kannst du ja unterschiedlich aufbauen! Trotzdem, wie ist das vom Platzangebot? Passt da ohne weiteres eine Liege mit etwas Tackle??? Kannst du auch was über die Stabilität sagen???


----------



## lsski (8. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



ALF328 schrieb:


> Hi Isski,
> 
> ist das wirklich so gut???
> 
> Wie ist es mit der Kondenswasserbildung? Wie ist die Verarbeitung? Das Teil kannst du ja unterschiedlich aufbauen! Trotzdem, wie ist das vom Platzangebot? Passt da ohne weiteres eine Liege mit etwas Tackle??? Kannst du auch was über die Stabilität sagen???


 

ES ist das Beste Brolly was ich kenne oder je hatte.

Zwei Liegen passen rein es ist ja schließlich 310 X 250 Groß.

Nur der Schirm mit dem 1 Bogen ist schon größer als ein normales Brolly.

Ich habe es 2 Jahre und es ist eigentlich immer mit ob am Rhein oder am See.
Mit Frau oder zu Dritt ( Einer Pennt im Stuhl bei offener Tür meistens Ich )

Wasser kommt keins rein Nano Efekt ist Super und noch vorhanden  ( Schirm-Zelt bei Regen einpacken - Schütteln und Wasser perlt 100% ab)  Das ist super G.

Kondenswasser gibt es wenn man aber etwas Luftig aufbaut hält es sich in Grenzen und es Tropft nicht sondern läuft zur seite ab.

Sabilität hat was mit dem Technischen verständniss des Bauherren zu tun und mein Brolly pustet kein Wind um ! ( 30 cm packs )


----------



## stormi (12. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

@ALF328 ja hab ich.

Freut mich dass der Händler einsichtig ist :m


----------



## ALF328 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hallo Isski,

jetzt wird das Teil leider mit einem Produktionsfehler verkauft! Toll! Ich weiß nicht ob ich das Risiko eingehen will! 
Sonst hört sich das ja super san!


----------



## ALF328 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hallo stormi,

ich war auch froh drüber! Anders würde es für Ihn schlecht aussehen, für mich aber nur nervig!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



ALF328 schrieb:


> jetzt wird das Teil leider mit einem Produktionsfehler verkauft!



Die werden schon die ganze Zeit verkauft... 

Zitat: "...
Es _kann_ bei einigen Brollys vorkommen..."

Es _kann_ vorkommen, muß aber nicht! Vor allem sind das zwei kleine Stellen und wenn du mal nachsiehst, was das Zelt normalerweise kostet hast du selbst mit dem Kauf der Zeltpflaster noch ein Schnäppchen gemacht.

Vor allem: es ist ja noch nicht mal gesagt das Wasser durchkommt.
Ich habe zwei Bekannte die sich ein Zelt aus dieser Charge gekauft haben, bei denen kommt nix durch.


----------



## ALF328 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die werden schon die ganze Zeit verkauft...
> 
> Zitat: "...
> Es _kann_ bei einigen Brollys vorkommen..."
> ...


 

Ich meinte auch nur dass da ein Restrisiko bleibt! Und wenn dort Wasser doch durchkommt, wie soll ich das beheben?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. November 2011)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*



ALF328 schrieb:


> wie soll ich das beheben?



Wie auf der Hersteller-Page beschrieben. Das soll funktionieren. Klar bleibt ein Rest-Risiko, aber bei dem Preis würde ich das in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## TED74 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welches Brolly ist zu empfehlen?*

Hat Jemand Erfahrungen mit dem MK Short Session Shelter?
Ich habe es bereits seit gestern zuhause aber die Aufspannarretierung hällt nicht!
So quält man sich einen ab um die Mutter aufzuschrauben.
Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Gibt es Langzeiterfahrungen in Sachen Dicktigkeit usw?
Wäre schön von Euch zu lesen.
Danke!


----------

